
Doctor – A quick reference for Vim text editor - adembudak
https://github.com/p1v0t/Doctor
======
johncoltrane
Very messy and full of factual error. To be avoided no matter what's your
level of competence.

~~~
adembudak
Contributions are welcome :))

~~~
johncoltrane
I already did, elsewhere.

